# Composers and their 'Main Instruments'



## BenG (Nov 5, 2015)

Just curious...

Are there any composers whose main instrument isn't piano? And if so, what is it?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 5, 2015)

I can't play piano to save my life. I started out playing guitar. I mostly write in my head though.


----------



## GULL (Nov 5, 2015)

Mind voice and Vocal 
I am curious to hear from other members.

EDIT : But I play Piano, Guitar, Veena (Sitar like) and few percussion.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 5, 2015)

I play piano at intermediate level (think Bach's inventions), working to get better.

I have only empty hum and buzz in my head so I need piano to try out stuff; and I'm noticing that I need to get to the advanced stage; my level of piano playing is just not cutting it for me when I want to try Battle/Action stuff.

I'm also a very amateur Djembe player and also have bought classical guitar course; but not started to train yet since I'm focusing to get the piano up to the par first. Djembe works mostly as a coffee table.


----------



## kunst91 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm a guitar player, but I spend most of my time playing the piano roll these days


----------



## Carles (Nov 5, 2015)

Some great masters either. The first two that come to my mind are Berlioz (classical guitar) and Holst (trombone) if I recall well.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 5, 2015)

I am very possibly the worst pianist of all the composers here. Need to get on that, if not for piano itself then just to speed up my DAW workflow and strengthen my theory skills (which are also horrendous). I started out with trumpet - not the ideal instrument to start composing from, but hey it was fun and got me to where I am now, so no regrets


----------



## Felipe Opazo (Nov 5, 2015)

Electric Bass, that's what i play whenever i do live gigs/sessions. But i always composed and arrange music (my main job as a musician) using the piano (functional level, can't play "classical" pieces), and since i'm not doing many shows lately , i'd say that nowadays my midi controller is my most used instrument by far.


----------



## KEnK (Nov 5, 2015)

Main instrument is guitar-
but I also play piano, percussion, some reeds, and more.
My house is loaded w/ instruments-


----------



## resound (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm primarily a bass player, but I'm a decent enough piano player to get my ideas into the DAW.


----------



## Farkle (Nov 5, 2015)

Carles said:


> Some great masters either. The first two that come to my mind are Berlioz (classical guitar) and Holst (trombone) if I recall well.



To add to that, Paul Hindemith (who is an absolute titan of the composition craft), was an expert on the viola. He played the piano as well, but he was a beast on the viola.

Not to derail, but many people forget what a phenomenal orchestral composer Hindemith was. Just check out Mathis De Maler as an example. Truly a phenom.

Mike


----------



## -Janne- (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi!

My main instrument is guitar. I've played for over 15 years now. I started playing the piano a few years ago when i got into composing 

May I ask that who are your influences? As a guitarist my biggest influences are Paul Gilbert, Guthrie Govan, Eric Johnson, Nuno Bettencourt, Teemu Mäntysaari etc...


----------



## mbagalacomposer (Nov 5, 2015)

Lotsa guitarists on here....

I started on guitar, was a Mandolin principle in college. Also picked up some piano, ukulele, banjo and hoping to grab a Ronroco in the near future.When people ask I usually just say I play "things with strings". 

As a sidenote.....I've noticed there are more and more composers who're coming from DJ backgrounds lately which I think is pretty interesting. I remember there was a big conversation at Berklee while I was there about whether "DAW" was an acceptable principle instrument which I always thought would've been cool for those of us who're more technically minded musicians. Curious if anyone on this board has a background like that.


----------



## Christof (Nov 5, 2015)

I studied cello before I happened to become a composer.Actually I do both, but composition is my main thing now.
I also play bass guitar, piano, guitar and midi cc faders.
But not as good as cello.
I might never say that I am a good composer, but I might say that I am a good cellist.


----------



## ghostnote (Nov 5, 2015)

E-Guitar.


-Janne- said:


> Paul Gilbert



Absolutely! Paul Gilbert and John Petrucci were the main reasons why I went from rock to cinematic.


----------



## devonmyles (Nov 5, 2015)

My day job is a Bassist.
My second instrument is keys, which is enough
to get my ideas down for composing.
These days I do more Piano practise than Bass.


----------



## BenG (Nov 5, 2015)

Well, this was unexpected and actually makes me feel good 

I'm primarily a classical clarinetist and had to learn piano (self-taught) to become and function as a composer. I became somewhat proficient but all the time feel frustrated and limited by my ability.

I've been able to actually fool a few pianists from time to time 

Also, as an aside, I think Pagannini was a violinist...?


----------



## DHousden (Nov 5, 2015)

Very much a guitarist first. Kinda wish I stuck with my piano lessons as a kid now though..


----------



## KEnK (Nov 5, 2015)

mbagalacomposer said:


> hoping to grab a Ronroco in the near future.When people ask I usually just say I play "things with strings".


Cool!

I have my eye on a charango w/ an traditional armadillo body that just came into my fav little music store.
A totally enchanting and underrated instrument.
My Puerto Rican Cuatro is almost done- It's being made in Paracho. I might have to get this charango too.

Like you I also play all things strings

k


----------



## Russell Moran (Nov 5, 2015)

BenG said:


> Just curious...
> 
> Are there any composers whose main instrument isn't piano? And if so, what is it?



50+ years of guitar (still practise 2+hours/day) - now. like others, play DAW & Piano Roll as well (idiotically bad keys also).

rz


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 6, 2015)

DHousden said:


> Very much a guitarist first. Kinda wish I stuck with my piano lessons as a kid now though..


Ditto
What I would give now for my piano chops as an 11 year old !


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm a working trumpet player. I can play a basic piano. I say to people "I can do something to the piano but it is certainly not musical"


----------



## Saxer (Nov 6, 2015)

Guess what: I'm a sax player. Started with flute. Played in a school big band and started arranging there forty years ago. Never really learned to play piano but we always had a piano at home. I can play chords and lines but I have no independence between my left and right hand and an awful timing. Quantisation is my friend. It's ok for composing and arranging but never for a real-time performance.
Helpful for mockups: I use breath- and windcontroller a lot.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 6, 2015)

The great thing about not being a piano player is that any cheap MIDI keyboard will do.  I just need it to play melody lines and to experiment with chords and harmony while writing and couldn't ever play a real piece that requires hand indepenence, technique, accuracy etc. So all I need is something that has enough keys, a mod wheel and halfway decent velocity sensitivity. I'm used to going berserk in the piano roll day in, day out by now.

I do wish though I could actually play a little bit and have a bit of an instrumentalist's repertoire, so to speak. Writing "in the mind" is often awfully slow. I often wish that I was able to just pick a patch and start playing and improvizing away for 30 minutes or whatever time it takes, until one taps into that certain area of the mind where you start to connect patterns and see a bigger picture and get carried away. It's a really good thing when you're supposed to come up with something and get things done.

But on the other hand, there's also something good about writing with the "mind's voice". While it's often slow and uproductive, it also has the potential to yield interesting ideas. Or at least interesting to myself. Which is important in order to be able to feed off of it and get inspired. Having spent all this time blazing through scales and arpeggios on the guitar, I find it difficult to actually write, or come up with ideas on that instrument. There's just too much muscle memory and deeply integrated patterns to it, and often times I can't get the standards and idiomatics out of the music.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 6, 2015)

This subject comes up a lot. Why does it matter? Well it doesn't matter really. But!

The fact of the matter is that just about everyone these days uses midi to approach their compositions. And just about all midi controllers are keyboards. Being a non or challenged keyboard player will not stop you being a good composer at any level. But what it will do is stop you from free flowing improvisation where a lot of ideas and inspiration can come from.

It's interesting because you can play a game with yourself when you hear a composition from someone and you don't know what their instrument is. I can generally spot the guitarist but that's about all. The only time I can spot the keyboard payer is when they're really good.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 6, 2015)

devonmyles said:


> My day job is a Bassist.
> My second instrument is keys, which is enough
> to get my ideas down for composing.
> These days I do more Piano practise than Bass.



That's a great post to me.

I play the guitar and there's no way I could really be described as a guitarist. So playing the guitar and the subsequent amount of practice I enjoy doing is a great reminder to me NOT to be too harsh about peoples keyboard playing, but instead attempt (mostly futile) to put them on a track where they can do meaningful (perhaps sometimes boring) types of practicing.
The minute you think you're any good as a player of anything and stop practicing, I think you're in big trouble.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 6, 2015)

My main instruments are knife and fork.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 6, 2015)

Michael K. Bain said:


> My main instruments are knife and fork.



Good thing. That's where the meat and potatoes of it all really is, right?

I unfortunately never had the technical finesse to master those instruments. I'm more of a "hands on" guy myself, although I tend to sink my teeth into it. I'm kind of a ham-fisted guy, so to say.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Nov 6, 2015)

I have no clue what my main instrument is. I finished the royal conservatory with violin and piano so I'd say that violin is except that I rarely play violin anymore outside of the university orchestra. On top of this, my main instrument at the university is percussion which just adds to the confusion. I tend to say it's piano since it's what I play the most but compared to other people my age it's the weakest for me.


----------



## Bulb (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm a guitarist in my band, so that's the instrument I'm probably the most comfortable with. I play piano very casually, but I'm not very good at it, and the same is true for drumming. I can navigate around a keyboard well enough to play the very simple lines that I tend to write. If it is anything virtuosic like a run or a fast line/ostinato, I have to piano roll it...


----------



## chibear (Nov 7, 2015)

Jury's still out as to whether or not I 'm a _composer_, but main instrument pre-retirement was horn. Also studied enough piano and voice to satisfy degree requirements.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 8, 2015)

long ago piano...
then saxophone
messed around with guitar while a teen
got serious about saxophone in college
discovered cubase, samples, etc.
got a bit more serious about guitar on a functional level
fell off the deep end with samples
got back into saxophone and got acquainted with clarinet (backwards, i know)
got into synths and again with keyboard
now trying to juggle them all


----------



## dannymc (Nov 8, 2015)

piano player up to grade 3. actually the problem i felt with going through the trained institutes is that they have little or no interest in original composition. its all learn these 5 scales, 4 arpeggios and 3 pieces of music for your next grade like a robot. safe to say i quickly got tired of that.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 8, 2015)

Farkle said:


> Paul Hindemith....was an expert on the viola.


You mean he knew how to open the case? 

D


----------



## Jaap (Nov 8, 2015)

Daryl said:


> You mean he knew how to open the case?
> 
> D


 This made my day


----------



## Farkle (Nov 8, 2015)

Daryl said:


> You mean he knew how to open the case?
> 
> D



Boom!! That was awesome!!


----------



## ericboehme (Nov 8, 2015)

Was a trumpet and voice major in college. Neither really help with composing music. I studied small and large forms and learned jazz chord progressions, and some basic composition. Had to play every instrument as part of training, which helps me appreciate the orchestra. But with all that, and the fact that my studies were over 30 years ago, I am not sure how much any of it translates anymore. I have noodle around on a keyboard since I was 14, so can get melodic lines down, chords, etc. Logic's keyboard editor is my friend.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 8, 2015)

Straight up I tried to buy a Viola at an auction 2 weeks ago. The only reason I got outbid was because the guy that bought it was a real viola player. I only wanted it for the dashboard of the car etc.

Tried to buy a US Strat Deluxe too. Didn't get that either.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 12, 2015)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Good thing. That's where the meat and potatoes of it all really is, right?


Touche! Very funny! In the words of Caesar Flickerman "I Love it!"


----------



## cmillar (Nov 14, 2015)

Trombone pro. (But, I probably spend more time now how to 'play' all my software instruments and sitting in front of my DAW!) Also, I make sure that I actually practice the piano and read some real piano music as often as I can in order to stretch my myself (mind and fingers) . Not tough stuff, but I like to look at anything and at least remind myself of what some 'real' piano music is like. I appreciate the talent of a real pro piano player!

I play "arrangers' piano"... meaning that I can play piano, improvise, play whatever I write...but am not really up to speed for some things I'd like to do at the keyboard. Thank god for being able to play in some parts at a slower tempo once in awhile and for being able to 'punch in' when recording difficult parts! And it's nice to have a semi-weighted keyboard, not a realistic heavier action keyboard for me... I'm not strong enough in the fingers or coordination to handle a Diskclavier or something like that.


----------



## Lawson. (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm a classically-trained violinist (who plays mostly jazz now). I also play guitar, ukulele, viola, mandolin, drums, harmonica, bass guitar, a bit of cello/bass, and know enough piano to sketch out basic ideas. Composing actually has forced me to improve my piano skills so that way I'm able to try out different parts and harmonies.


----------



## AR (Nov 17, 2015)

Studied classical guitar before moving to the film biz


----------



## bonebones (Nov 24, 2015)

I play everything.
Badly.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey, 

cool thread. 
My main instrument is the guitar, playing it for almost 20 years now. I also play electric bass. Five years ago I started practising piano to speed up my workflow.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 3, 2015)

I play the broccoli ocarina.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 3, 2015)

sekkosiki said:


> I play the broccoli ocarina.


Wow, fantastic man! Maybe you can show us a performance? I will donate some salt and pepper.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 3, 2015)

sekkosiki said:


> I play the broccoli ocarina.



You sure that's not an euphemism?


----------



## Guffy (Dec 3, 2015)

Electric Guitar, but i haven't played much since i got into composing.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 3, 2015)

Fugdup said:


> Electric Guitar, but i haven't played much since i got into composing.



Same thing here. I actually hate that it happened, and feel totally guilty. I used to play constantly, and practice a lot ... now all those old companions are hanging on the walls of this place and I rarely touch them. A lot of the technique has gone too, of course, after all those years. The more I got into composing, the less I saw a point in "just playing" an instrument. I often think about how to re-awaken the excitement for that side of musicality - but I wasn't very successful so far.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 3, 2015)

I started with the drums when I was 9 years young, then I learned to play guitar, later clarinette, piano, bass guitar, trumpet and horn. What I play best is the guitar. I love it and play every day.


----------



## kunst91 (Dec 3, 2015)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Same thing here. I actually hate that it happened, and feel totally guilty. I used to play constantly, and practice a lot ... now all those old companions are hanging on the walls of this place and I rarely touch them. A lot of the technique has gone too, of course, after all those years. The more I got into composing, the less I saw a point in "just playing" an instrument. I often think about how to re-awaken the excitement for that side of musicality - but I wasn't very successful so far.



If you ever figure out how please let this guy know!


----------



## KEnK (Dec 3, 2015)

Fugdup said:


> Electric Guitar, but i haven't played much since i got into composing.





Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Same thing here. I actually hate that it happened, and feel totally guilty. I used to play constantly, and practice a lot ... now all those old companions are hanging on the walls of this place and I rarely touch them. A lot of the technique has gone too, of course, after all those years. The more I got into composing, the less I saw a point in "just playing" an instrument. I often think about how to re-awaken the excitement for that side of musicality - but I wasn't very successful so far.





kunst91 said:


> If you ever figure out how please let this guy know!


Step 1. Turn off the computer
Step 2. Pick up your instrument
Step 3. Play music w/ actual Human Beings

k


----------



## kunst91 (Dec 3, 2015)

KEnK said:


> Step 1. Turn off the computer
> Step 2. Pick up your instrument
> Step 3. Play music w/ actual Human Beings
> 
> k



Go on...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 3, 2015)

KEnK said:


> Step 3. Play music w/ actual Human Beings



Nah, they smell!


----------



## SeattleComposer (Dec 3, 2015)

Piano.
In college, my music theory teacher was a trombonist. He taught music theory mostly on his trombone, and would move over to the piano a bit as well. I thought that was amazeballs.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 4, 2015)

tokatila said:


> You sure that's not an euphemism?



Just kidding. :D I don't play anything well. I eat my broccolis.


----------



## Sebastianmu (Dec 4, 2015)

I play the piano fairly well, but I always envied players of (bowed) string instruments. Esp. when they started early on, they usually seem to have much better ears!


----------



## murrthecat (Dec 4, 2015)

I play.


----------



## Guffy (Dec 4, 2015)

KEnK said:


> Step 1. Turn off the computer
> Step 2. Pick up your instrument
> Step 3. Play music w/ actual Human Beings
> 
> k


Meh..


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 4, 2015)

I forgot what my main instrument was.


----------



## KEnK (Dec 4, 2015)

Fugdup said:


> Meh..


Yes, Human interaction is so messy-
Much better to just stare at a phone all day.
And soon, we won't need to bother composing either.
We're more than 3/4s of the way to computers being able to "create",
w/ minimal input from a Human-

So a producer will be able to type in "Hans Zimmer- spic pattern",
and then I can continue to just stare at my phone.


k


----------



## bwherry (Jan 28, 2016)

Alto sax was my instrument back in middle/high school band, and is probably still the only instrument on which I can actually sightread. Now my main instruments are guitar and drums. I can play chords and stuff on piano - enough to play in parts for sure - but I'm definitely not a piano player.


----------



## rgarber (Jan 28, 2016)

This is an interesting topic to me because over the years I've felt piano players have a significant edge in creating midi to sound more free-flowing and inputting tracks faster. But horn players, I play the sax (saxes I own are selmer reference 54 (alto), yamaha 82z (alto), yamaha 62 (tenor), and selmer bs500 (bari), seem to have our own edge especially in jazz for getting the horns to sound more authentic because of our experience of playing horns. But anyway, I use three words to describe what we do: composition, arranging and rendering (where what I call rendering is making the midi track sound as close to real as I can and not taking forever to do so). Of the three I prefer arranging and rendering. I do some composition and probably the least so because of my lack of piano skills. I hope to someday learn to play the piano better. I only took class piano.


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 29, 2016)

Piano roll player! 

(And a bit of guitalele when I watch TV )


----------

